# Domane 2.3 for my first serious road bike?



## leesrt (Oct 7, 2012)

I rode an MS 150 using my Trek mountain bike with road tires and got the bug to get a road bike when I'm not riding dirt. 
I was planning on a Madone 2.3 but after talking with my lbs the Domane may be better for my style riding. I plan on riding more charities, no racing. He said he can order the 2.3 Domane and charge me $1350. Is that a descent deal?


----------



## puckpack (Jul 18, 2008)

I am debating some of the same bikes too. The cheapest 2.3 domane in my area is $1929.

Get it and share what you think if it!


----------



## yoshirama (Oct 18, 2012)

For $1350 that's a steal being that the MSRP for a 2.0 is $1429, unless you can get the 2.0 for even cheaper. I got a 2.0 for a starter bike since i figured the ~$500 step up in price was not worth it being the only difference were 105 shifter, derailleurs, and R565 crank. You can almost get a full 105 groupset for that that price difference.

The red on white color scheme will be pretty sweet, even though I like my white on black bike.


----------



## Mdelrossi (Jun 29, 2012)

I've got the Domane 2.0 @ 1229.00 and I though it was a geat deal.
The tiagra works just fine, and the compact gearing is great.
I test rode the 1.5 and then the D 2.0. coming from a 20 year old 3.0 Cannondale it was a great upgrade.
Ditch the R1 tires they are like riding through molasses.

YMMV
mdr


----------



## leesrt (Oct 7, 2012)

yoshirama said:


> For $1350 that's a steal being that the MSRP for a 2.0 is $1429, unless you can get the 2.0 for even cheaper. I got a 2.0 for a starter bike since i figured the ~$500 step up in price was not worth it being the only difference were 105 shifter, derailleurs, and R565 crank. You can almost get a full 105 groupset for that that price difference.
> 
> The red on white color scheme will be pretty sweet, even though I like my white on black bike.


Yeah, I was wrong. I can get the D 2.0 for the same as the M 2.1. The D 2.3 is $500 more.
I don't like the color of the D 2.0 so I think I'll go with the M 2.1.


----------



## kineticFL (Nov 14, 2012)

Also look at the 4.0....full carbon and $1999


----------



## Tldag3 (Jul 24, 2012)

leesrt said:


> I rode an MS 150 using my Trek mountain bike with road tires and got the bug to get a road bike when I'm not riding dirt.
> I was planning on a Madone 2.3 but after talking with my lbs the Domane may be better for my style riding. I plan on riding more charities, no racing. He said he can order the 2.3 Domane and charge me $1350. Is that a descent deal?



So, did you get it?

I am also considering the Domane 2.3...


----------



## leesrt (Oct 7, 2012)

I had to respond to hurricane sandy, won't be back for a while.


----------

